# Should I get a ferret



## TsukiCat (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi, I don't want to go into detail but I'm alone now. I have a flat but I have 4 cats with my auntie, and go out to spent time with them everyday. I've been thinking of getting a ferret to keep me companybut don't want to rush into it so thought I'd ask here.

I'm usually in but go out at 1 to about 8.30 9 ish. I've read ferrets sleep a lot and adjust to your routine but was wondering if this was an excessive amount of time for them to be alone. I'll admit I don't know too much and am still looking it up, as cool as it would be to have one I don't want to rush into it incase I can't care for them

I read they have to play about 4 hours and think o could accomadate that, just really want to know if that's too much time and if they are suitable for my situation. Thanks


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just tagging @PawsOnMe as I think she has ferrets and can hopefully help you.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Ferrets shouldn't really be kept alone, always better to get more than one. Ferrets do sleep a lot but they are also full of energy and playfulness so need a lot of playtime out of the cage, if you cant dedicate at least 4+ hours a day, every day, for them to come out to play then a ferret isn't really suitable to your situation at the moment.

If you haven't had any experiences with ferrets in the past then contacting a ferret rescue might be the way to go for more advice and to see if your lifestyle is suitable for a ferret, they might even have a ferret that prefers to be alone (if you are set on a single ferret). For a first time owner an adult ferret will be a lot easier, kits are nippy nightmares that need a lot of training and a confident hand to raise them.



ForestWomble said:


> Just tagging @PawsOnMe as I think she has ferrets and can hopefully help you.


Just lost my last one, little Ozzy, a few weeks ago


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Ferrets shouldn't really be kept alone, always better to get more than one. Ferrets do sleep a lot but they are also full of energy and playfulness so need a lot of playtime out of the cage, if you cant dedicate at least 4+ hours a day, every day, for them to come out to play then a ferret isn't really suitable to your situation at the moment.
> 
> If you haven't had any experiences with ferrets in the past then contacting a ferret rescue might be the way to go for more advice and to see if your lifestyle is suitable for a ferret, they might even have a ferret that prefers to be alone (if you are set on a single ferret). For a first time owner an adult ferret will be a lot easier, kits are nippy nightmares that need a lot of training and a confident hand to raise them.
> 
> *Just lost my last one, little Ozzy, a few weeks ago*


Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## TsukiCat (Oct 13, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> Ferrets shouldn't really be kept alone, always better to get more than one. Ferrets do sleep a lot but they are also full of energy and playfulness so need a lot of playtime out of the cage, if you cant dedicate at least 4+ hours a day, every day, for them to come out to play then a ferret isn't really suitable to your situation at the moment.
> 
> If you haven't had any experiences with ferrets in the past then contacting a ferret rescue might be the way to go for more advice and to see if your lifestyle is suitable for a ferret, they might even have a ferret that prefers to be alone (if you are set on a single ferret). For a first time owner an adult ferret will be a lot easier, kits are nippy nightmares that need a lot of training and a confident hand to raise them.
> 
> Just lost my last one, little Ozzy, a few weeks ago


Thanks for the info, I'd be more than happy to accommodate 2bif their happier. I do have about 7 hours free time and am In 2 days fully. It's just that's not a straight 7 hours it's like 4 In the morning the rest at night. Do they need a straight few hours or can it be broken up into 2 and will they adjust to an owners routine? As much as I want one I don't want them neglected so will definitely not get one of that's not the case. Thanks


----------



## TsukiCat (Oct 13, 2018)

And I'm sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

TsukiCat said:


> Thanks for the info, I'd be more than happy to accommodate 2bif their happier. I do have about 7 hours free time and am In 2 days fully. It's just that's not a straight 7 hours it's like 4 In the morning the rest at night. Do they need a straight few hours or can it be broken up into 2 and will they adjust to an owners routine? As much as I want one I don't want them neglected so will definitely not get one of that's not the case. Thanks


Split up play times will be better, few hours in the morning and as much as you can give at night.

I'm not sure on the routines, they sleep a lot but mine knew that they came out in the morning and then slept all day until they were due to come out in the evening, my boy used to know pretty much down to the minute of when he was due playtime and he would sit waiting at the door.

It's good you're not rushing into it, there are some facebook ferret groups (uk ferrets and ferrets galore) and a forum called holistic ferret forum that could be very useful to get some more advice and more information from other ferret owners.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that.


Thank you, it's hit me really hard. He was such a little loving boy.



TsukiCat said:


> And I'm sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is


Thank you x


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 3, 2020)

TsukiCat said:


> Hi, I don't want to go into detail but I'm alone now. I have a flat but I have 4 cats with my auntie, and go out to spent time with them everyday. I've been thinking of getting a ferret to keep me companybut don't want to rush into it so thought I'd ask here.
> 
> I'm usually in but go out at 1 to about 8.30 9 ish. I've read ferrets sleep a lot and adjust to your routine but was wondering if this was an excessive amount of time for them to be alone. I'll admit I don't know too much and am still looking it up, as cool as it would be to have one I don't want to rush into it incase I can't care for them
> 
> I read they have to play about 4 hours and think o could accomadate that, just really want to know if that's too much time and if they are suitable for my situation. Thanks


I would suggest researching this a LOT. Ferrets are wonderful pets but they are very unusual and need very special care. People make tons of mistakes with ferrets and wonder why they misbehave. They should NEVER be bathed unless it's just luke warm water if they get really dirty. They do sleep a lot but need loads of free roam time too. They need HUGE multilevel enclosures or they'll get cage rage. They should ONLY be fed their natural diet of meat, organs and bone. Also most products marketed for ferrets are not good for them at all, especially Marshall products. Bear in mind they will get into EVERYTHING. They can be litter trained with a bit if patience but may never be completely trained like cats. I paid £95 twice for my girls to be vaccinated against distemper, I'm getting them spayed and micro chipped for £95 each. I would get a ferret at around 5-6 months old so they are nearly fully grown but trainable.


----------



## Patchwork Petcare (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi TsukiCat, I would agree that its definitely a good plan to do a ton of research into ferrets if you've never looked after them before, to see if they are right for you. They are very commonly misunderstood pets, and have some unusual requirements, behaviours, health issues etc. I highly recommend watching Pazuandfriends on youtube, an education channel dedicated to holistic ferret care. Bryn goes into great detail about their requirements, training, common health problems etc, and has plenty of videos showing the routines she has for her 5. If you use discord, she also runs a big ferret community chat there if you have any really specific questions. I've found there is almost always someone there who has experienced the same thing.

Hope this helps in your decision. Best of luck!


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 3, 2020)

Patchwork Petcare said:


> Hi TsukiCat, I would agree that its definitely a good plan to do a ton of research into ferrets if you've never looked after them before, to see if they are right for you. They are very commonly misunderstood pets, and have some unusual requirements, behaviours, health issues etc. I highly recommend watching Pazuandfriends on youtube, an education channel dedicated to holistic ferret care. Bryn goes into great detail about their requirements, training, common health problems etc, and has plenty of videos showing the routines she has for her 5. If you use discord, she also runs a big ferret community chat there if you have any really specific questions. I've found there is almost always someone there who has experienced the same thing.
> 
> Hope this helps in your decision. Best of luck!


Couldn't agree more.....Bryn is a fountain of knowledge.


----------

